# Freddie's & 1/24 Micro Brushless Rally



## JR.Quarterscale (Oct 5, 2009)

I played with a new toy the other day the Losi 1/24 scale brushless ralley car. I am thinking of running them on a road course after the holiday. Seeing if there might be any interest. We would run them " BOX STOCK " period. 

I remember the days when racing the Mini-T box stock. It was cheep fun racing. This little 1/24 Rallys look to be a lot more durable than the Mini-T's were. 

If we can round up 10-15 people we can start after the first of the year. Its cold outside. Lets do a little racing and have some fun with very little cost. :thumbsup: 

Show your yays, or nays

Wish everyone a Happy Holiday !


----------



## JONW1020 (Oct 7, 2001)

Buds makes a Late model and a cot body that fits them perfect to run oval


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

What type of track were you looking to run them on Freddie?


----------



## JR.Quarterscale (Oct 5, 2009)

well in between the two yellow poles I was going to do a road course. I was also thinking of the table top and some ripples around the track they are rally cars. Need something to throw some skill in there. and be able to change it up.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Cool, how much for a kit?


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

On youtube there are some examples of some really cool tracks for 1/24. Most I saw were on the floor. That Losi Rally is 4x4. I don't know about the little Short Course truck.


----------



## JR.Quarterscale (Oct 5, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> Cool, how much for a kit?


Horizons 1/24 Brushless Rally is $149. and I want to do " BOX STOCK " only. lets keep it simple and inexpensive.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Box Stock is good with me! What day for racing? Sunday start around 10am?
If you get 8-10 people, I am in!


----------



## JR.Quarterscale (Oct 5, 2009)

Well I was really thinking Saturday during the day. I have been doing the cop thing on sunday this winter for something to do lol I got 4 that said for sure I would like 6-10 that would be two heats and we go from there. Just come enjoy a nice afternoon and have fun .:hat:

I put this thread for yah's and nay's Michael is the only one saying anything anyone else ?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

No sure how many Saturdays I can make, but if you have a few guys running I will do what I can to attend!!


----------



## JR.Quarterscale (Oct 5, 2009)

Well I had asked for Yea’s and Nea’s . just about 500 people looked at the thread and Michael was the only one to voice his opinion, Thank you Michael. 

Well I know with no participation I am not going to go out of my way just for the fun of it. I thought an inexpensive form of fun racing would be fun to do. I hope everyone has a nice rest of the winter. Consider ¼ scales in the spring. Extremely cheap to run week to week, and I happen to know the best track in the country is right in Ravenna, Ohio :thumbsup:


----------

